# I need advice



## Virvir (Jun 7, 2018)

I been married 35 years , , 6 years ago I had a stroke , called my husband at work at 10 am , told him I need to go to Hosp. He said to me , " I am working ,I get off at 4 pm , you have to wait til I get home ," 
He can come and go at his work when ever he pleases , 

His boss believes in family first so there would not been a problem at all 
To make long story short , it was my daughter who took me to hospital at 10 pm , my husband came also ,only because my daughter insisted , when I returned home 4 days later , my husband said to me ,"why didn't you just die "
Not to mention he 
always makes plans to go places and never ask me and never ask me to go , he says he does not ask because I will say I don't want to go , the thing is he makes plans weeks in advance , I don't find out until he is walking out the door

There are more things but I will stop here for now


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Virvir said:


> *I been married 35 years , , 6 years ago I had a stroke , called my husband at work at 10 am , told him I need to go to Hosp. He said to me , " I am working ,I get off at 4 pm , you have to wait til I get home ,"
> He can come and go at his work when ever he pleases ,
> 
> His boss believes in family first so there would not been a problem at all
> ...


*How utterly heartless and self-serving! My condolences!

No offense, but only from reading your short narrative, your husband has so aptly demonstrated himself to be the narcissistic type who I can only hope that hell is kept hot for!

You deserve far better out of a marriage!*


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

First and foremost I hope your recovery goes well....that said You married a first class bastard....I would say the only heart to break is his but he doesn't have one....give him his walking papers...you don't need the stress.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Virvir said:


> when I returned home 4 days later , my husband said to me ,"why didn't you just die "


This is all you had to write. Read it over a few times. If you can't figure out what to do after hearing these words, I doubt anyone here will be able to help you.


----------



## Virvir (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone who responded , I am new to this site , and I ask trying to figure out how to add to a post, etc ,


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Virvir said:


> I been married 35 years , , 6 years ago *I had a stroke , called my husband at work at 10 am , told him I need to go to Hosp. He said to me , " I am working ,I get off at 4 pm , you have to wait til I get home ,*"
> He can come and go at his work when ever he pleases ,
> 
> His boss believes in family first so there would not been a problem at all
> ...


Did he ever treat you well? When did he begin treating you this way? Is he having an affair?

Your husband does not love you, and actually wishes ill for you. He wishes you were dead.

Why are you still in this marriage? Are you living in a country where divorce is legal for a woman? Can't you use his actions and words as grounds for a divorce? You would be better off living alone than with a man who emotionally abuses and physically neglects you.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

why are you still married to your enemy? what are you afraid of?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

WOW just WOW. How do you not file for divorce after that. WOW. This gut is 100% pure evil, WOW.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Virvir said:


> , when I returned home 4 days later , my husband said to me ,"*why didn't you just die* "
> 
> ......
> 
> There are more things but I will stop here for now


I can't see much reason to go into more things, the bolded is enough.

So, why are you still with him?


----------

